# Bay boat qurstions



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


Maverick is now owned by Malibu. Not sure if that changed things significantly with them, but the pathfinders are sure popular. And for good reason. That said, I do not own one anymore. I will run my AC until I can't anymore.

A pal of mine bought a skeeter and really likes it. Same with a friend that bought a new Sea Pro. Lot of boat for the money and good quality for production boats. Both hulls were 21 (ish) in length and the skeeter had a Yam 200 and the Sea Pro has a Zuke150

Lots of choices out there and prices/market is sure crazy right now. If I had to wager, once the pendulum begins to swing back, we may see a lot of boats for sale.....

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

In 2018, we sea trialed the Key West 203FS, Sportsman 207, and Tidewater 21LXF. They all rode about the same, all had a Yamaha 150, and were within about $2,000 out the door with every option available. Ultimately went with the Sportsman because the bilge/wiring access, livewells, and all Sportsman boats came standard w/Simrad Evo 3 already integrated. I think the Tidewater was the only one that didnt really need tabs and was the best overall ride. You really just have to get on one and figure out what layout will work best for your family. 

PS, stay away from powder coating on any production boat


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


I bought a new Sea Pro 208 in 2019
Had a Suzuki 175
60 gal gas tank
Jack plate
Lots of extras😀
Lots of storage
Great boat
Sold it to a friend last year and ended up with another Ankona


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GSSF said:


> Maverick is now owned by Malibu. Not sure if that changed things significantly with them, but the pathfinders are sure popular. And for good reason. That said, I do not own one anymore. I will run my AC until I can't anymore.
> 
> A pal of mine bought a skeeter and really likes it. Same with a friend that bought a new Sea Pro. Lot of boat for the money and good quality for production boats. Both hulls were 21 (ish) in length and the skeeter had a Yam 200 and the Sea Pro has a Zuke150
> 
> ...


Yes it pains me to sell her as she's a great overall boat for Swfl. Right now we swing it with the oldest and my wife but before long I will be adding another hes 2.5 years and a hand full and eventually his brother who just turned one. So no way will I be able to swing 5 on a 18 footer. Thanks for the input I hopefully can get one more year out of the AC before I have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GSSF said:


> Maverick is now owned by Malibu. Not sure if that changed things significantly with them, but the pathfinders are sure popular. And for good reason. That said, I do not own one anymore. I will run my AC until I can't anymore.
> 
> A pal of mine bought a skeeter and really likes it. Same with a friend that bought a new Sea Pro. Lot of boat for the money and good quality for production boats. Both hulls were 21 (ish) in length and the skeeter had a Yam 200 and the Sea Pro has a Zuke150
> 
> ...


Sea Pro and Skeeter were on the top of the list for me my buddy had a older Sea Pro bay and it was a solid boat. Good to hear about your buddy liking the Skeeter they're is a dealer close to me.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I know a guy… 22’, 20* deadrise, F as F with a single 300, or plenty fast with a 250. 😉


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Copahee Hound said:


> In 2018, we sea trialed the Key West 203FS, Sportsman 207, and Tidewater 21LXF. They all rode about the same, all had a Yamaha 150, and were within about $2,000 out the door with every option available. Ultimately went with the Sportsman because the bilge/wiring access, livewells, and all Sportsman boats came standard w/Simrad Evo 3 already integrated. I think the Tidewater was the only one that didnt really need tabs and was the best overall ride. You really just have to get on one and figure out what layout will work best for your family.
> 
> PS, stay away from powder coating on any production boat


Wow thats a good deal with all that came with that Sportsman. I will be looking at them as well. Hoping to find a lightly used AC bay but they're few and far between.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 177171
> 
> I know a guy… 22’, 20* deadrise, F as F with a single 300, or plenty fast with a 250. 😉


I forgot about that. I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 177171
> 
> I know a guy… 22’, 20* deadrise, F as F with a single 300, or plenty fast with a 250. 😉


20 degree deadrise is a little more than what I'd consider "bay boat" territory, but looks like a sweet little hybrid. That's kind of what I had in mind a few years from now for a family boat. Don't want to muddy up this thread too much but I'd love some intel!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I had a Blue Wave 2200 pure bay for 8 years, no issues. Enjoyed it. With that sad, bay boats are pretty worthless in my mind. Not enough dead-rise for offshore and not skinny enough for flats. 

What is given up for offshore boat dead-rise and freeboard is worth it to me. You can still fish bays and also take the offshore environment more comfortably. My 2 cents anyway


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

bryson said:


> 20 degree deadrise is a little more than what I'd consider "bay boat" territory, but looks like a sweet little hybrid. That's kind of what I had in mind a few years from now for a family boat. Don't want to muddy up this thread too much but I'd love some intel!


Shipoke and several other “Flats” boats have a 20* deadrise. Ride is phenomenal!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

SeaFox 24


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In the past few years I've been lucky enough to run a few customer's bay boats. Here are some possibilities for you - and look first at used ones since new ones are up there in price... Start with 22 footers - and then if your budget allows look at 24's (maybe even a 25..). You've already dismissed Pathfinders - but look at them anyway -they do a good job as long as you're not expecting much in the way of support... Then look at Skeeter, Triton, Ranger, and other outfits that started out as freshwater bassboat builders -then responded to buyers and got into the bay boat market. Just as well make a point of booking a trip here or there with guides that work out of bay boats (make a point of asking what they like as well as what they don't like about them). Most guides, if they had to pay for the rig they're running, won't be shy about their rigs when asked... 

Higher end rigs... Yellowfin, Egret, and others all make great bay boats - if you can afford one. You won't find many of the higher end rigs around, selling used since they just don't do the volume that the others do... A 200 will work on a 22 foot bay boat - but most of the ones I've run have 250's... A 250 will be great on a 23' rig -but the bigger boats I've run are sporting 300's mostly... One or two other minor point to consider about bay boats... The bigger ones really do need a 36 volt trolling motor with the longer shaft due to the installation height off the water... and the bigger the boat - the more towing capacity you need on your end of the deal -particularly if you're planning on being a road warrior, up and down the road each weekend towing to one ramp or another... and your trailer will need brakes unlike what we all run as micro or standard skiffs with single axle trailers... 

Hope this helps, "aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> In the past few years I've been lucky enough to run a few customer's bay boats. Here are some possibilities for you - and look first at used ones since new ones are up there in price... Start with 22 footers - and then if your budget allows look at 24's (maybe even a 25..). You've already dismissed Pathfinders - but look at them anyway -they do a good job as long as you're not expecting much in the way of support... Then look at Skeeter, Triton, Ranger, and other outfits that started out as freshwater bassboat builders -then responded to buyers and got into the bay boat market. Just as well make a point of booking a trip here or there with guides that work out of bay boats (make a point of asking what they like as well as what they don't like about them). Most guides, if they had to pay for the rig they're running, won't be shy about their rigs when asked...
> 
> Higher end rigs... Yellowfin, Egret, and others all make great bay boats - if you can afford one. You won't find many of the higher end rigs around, selling used since they just don't do the volume that the others do... A 200 will work on a 22 foot bay boat - but most of the ones I've run have 250's... A 250 will be great on a 23' rig -but the bigger boats I've run are sporting 300's mostly... One or two other minor point to consider about bay boats... The bigger ones really do need a 36 volt trolling motor with the longer shaft due to the installation height off the water... and the bigger the boat - the more towing capacity you need on your end of the deal -particularly if you're planning on being a road warrior, up and down the road each weekend towing to one ramp or another... and your trailer will need brakes unlike what we all run as micro or standard skiffs with single axle trailers...
> 
> Hope this helps, "aren't boats fun?"


Thanks Capt. I am definitely looking at 22 or above as I feel the 20 footer will only be a slight upgrade from a 18 foot flatsboat. I have a full size chevy Silverado 4×4 and my wife has a 4 wheel drive Toyota 4 runner with the v6 that would only be in it to pull it so I am covered there. Skeeter and Triton are on my shortlist my buddy has a Ranger I wasn't to impressed with it personally and definitely going the used route I can't justify 75k plus. 40 to 50.is gonna be a hard enough pill to.swallow as I have no boat payments right now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> I had a Blue Wave 2200 pure bay for 8 years, no issues. Enjoyed it. With that sad, bay boats are pretty worthless in my mind. Not enough dead-rise for offshore and not skinny enough for flats.
> 
> What is given up for offshore boat dead-rise and freeboard is worth it to me. You can still fish bays and also take the offshore environment more comfortably. My 2 cents anyway


I live in Swfl so offshore for us is 30 miles out so it would only see offshore maybe in the Keys but I do agree about the low free board on them I'm basically looking for a bus thats not a pontoon/deck boat. And the skinny I have covered already with the Gman and future Conchfish we don't have the crazy shallows you Texas guys do here in Swfl you can usually get to planing water fairly easy which makes a bayboat popular here.
It will pain me to sell the flatsboat but my grandkids are the most important thing to me not a sentimental boat and there just won't be enough room for everyone.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Travis Smith said:


> SeaFox 24


The Stadol was for Rachel!🤣🤣🤣 Seafox= the Bayliner of fishing boats!👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It just seems that 15-16” draft vs 20-21” isn’t going to net gain much of anything I’m my kind so why not go with more dead-rise and freeboard? 

Good friend of mine just moved to Miami with his brand new sea pro 248. Now he is wishing he would have taken the advice and go with offshore rig. Oops 😁


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Triton Lts series 22 or 24 awesome boats find an older one 2008-2014 ones we had we great riding boats seemed well made and reasonably priced


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're dead set against Pathfinder, Sea Pro, Sportsman and Avenger are all good choices in production models. Sea Hunt builds absolute tanks with some offering slightly higher freeboard for the family.

I've tested most at one point in the last 15 years. Shoot me a PM with your number and we can discuss pros and cons.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> It just seems that 15-16” draft vs 20-21” isn’t going to net gain much of anything I’m my kind so why not go with more dead-rise and freeboard?
> 
> Good friend of mine just moved to Miami with his brand new sea pro 248. Now he is wishing he would have taken the advice and go with offshore rig. Oops 😁


This 100%! Hindsight is an absolute b*tch... I gave up the skiff for a bay boat, not knowing I’d end up owning a gman as well. If I knew then, what I know now, I’d have gone with a more suitable single outboard, high freeboard, 20-25 degree deadrise boat I could take offshore without as much worry as the low freeboard bay boat that I also treat as a flats boat and fish in 2’ of water. That was long winded but you catch my drift 

To add, get the biggest you can afford with that many flying hooks aboard


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am leaning towards a bay boat also as I freshwater fish as well sometimes I will also have a bimini instead of a t top so I have access under some lower bridges.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’ll vouch for Dorado. Awesome boat. Can handle some nasty stuff but still can squeeze in very shallow. You seriously can same day fish fish grouper snapper kings in the morning and flats on the way back in.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I had a 2018 Tidewater 2200 Carolina Bay - design and layout was great but the fit and finish left something to be desired - not to mention the fact that they didn't use 316 Stainless, my thru-hulls were already turning after a year. Ride honestly wasn't that great but it floated real skinny for such a big boat. I now have a 2008 Scout 221 Winyah Bay and the build quality is certainly a step above the Tidewater - even at ten years older. The ride is leaps and bounds above that of the Tidewater but it does have a steeper deadrise and doesn't float quite as skinny.

I would recommend you look at the 22'/23' segment - any larger and you're going to step up in price substantially. We can pretty comfortably fit 6-8 folks on the Scout and the Tidewater was fine handling 10. At 22' long you probably don't need anything above 200hp but any less is going to be somewhat frustrating when you have a full boat. I have a 300 on my Scout and I love it but totally not necessary.

If you're willing to go a little more pricey and a little more draft - hands down the best boat for your buck is going to be an Everglades 243. You can find them lightly used under 100K and the build quality is much better than most everything else on the market, sans some of the boutique outfits.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Lemaymiami makes a good point about Pathfinders. Good boats. If you have good service network and are buying used anyway. Full disclosure - my 84yo dad still has his 2004 1900 and my bay/family boat is a 2018 2200. Both great family boats and good to great fishing boats depending on your fishing style. Steady improvements in quality and features on them over the years.

That being said a close friend here in Jax who is a local guide running a Seafox 24 Viper. It's a good boat. I prefer my Pathfinder. (He's selling it to buy a 31'-33' offshore boat)

I also gave strong consideration to the Pioneer 22 Bay Sport (almost bought one), Sea Hunt BX22, and the Robalo Cayman. Also considered the Everglades and Blackjack but they were more than I wanted to spend.

And you are correct that a 20' bay boat is not much bigger than a 18' skiff. Some are even tighter inside depending on the cap layout, tops, seating etc.

My wife, grandkids, and family wives enjoy the Ttop.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I see lots of "Young" boats that look pretty killer. Would you be opposed to an inboard? I have a lead on a single inboard diesel that will probably run forever.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just get a pontoon boat we won’t make fun of you


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Just get a pontoon boat we won’t make fun of you


If I did it would have a 300 on it


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> I see lots of "Young" boats that look pretty killer. Would you be opposed to an inboard? I have a lead on a single inboard diesel that will probably run forever.


No Inboard thanks


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a family member with a sabalo, but I believe he has the 21' edition. Pretty sweet boat though. Definitely can get skinny with a jackplate and has that panga-like entry up front for bigger water. I believe they are built with tarpon fishing in mind. Having spent time in Texas, I really like the blue waves and would encourage you to check those out as well.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife


Do you like your Action Craft you have now? Action Craft makes a great bay boat called the Coastal Bay. 19, 21, 23 ft. I'd highly recommend getting a look at one in person. They aren't readily available but I usually see a couple for sale listings floating around at any given time.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Uhtp


Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Do you like your Action Craft you have now? Action Craft makes a great bay boat called the Coastal Bay. 19, 21, 23 ft. I'd highly recommend getting a look at one in person. They aren't readily available but I usually see a couple for sale listings floating around at any giving time.


On the list


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

I've got the 2110 AC Coastal Bay. It hauls me, my wife and 3 kiddos. 150 w/ bimini top (I hate T-tops). When we got the boat we were in Ft. Pierce and I fished it inshore and offshore. Now living in Savannah and use if for running the beaches. Been a great all around boat for us.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I've got a Blazer Bay on the way (won in a tournament.) They make a pretty great lineup of 20-24' bay boats with some pretty creative layouts. You may want to check them out. I may keep the boat for the same reason you're saying - I need to be able to accommodate 4-6 people.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

What happened to Andros boats? They had the panga style and a friend had one and they really liked it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

GSSF said:


> Maverick is now owned by Malibu. Not sure if that changed things significantly with them, but the pathfinders are sure popular. And for good reason. That said, I do not own one anymore. I will run my AC until I can't anymore.


Well that explains why people are complaining about Maverick's prices going through the roof. I used to own a Malibu Wakesetter - the boat was $45k new 18 years ago - that same boat is closer to $145k now. Crazy.

With bay boats you have a lot of options - including lots of older hulls you could restore and rebuild.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

windblows said:


> I've got a Blazer Bay on the way (won in a tournament.) They make a pretty great lineup of 20-24' bay boats with some pretty creative layouts. You may want to check them out. I may keep the boat for the same reason you're saying - I need to be able to accommodate 4-6 people.


Hate you...lol!


----------



## D-fly (Mar 30, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


Some random thoughts. I own a 2005 Hydrasport Bay Bolt. 23 ft. with a 250 Yamaha 4-stroke. It's beamy and heavier than they make them now. Extremely stable due to design and weight and have taken it offshore in the right weather comfortably. Have also had it in Flamingo though now I use my EC Fury for that. Its the biggest boat I have ever owned. I really enjoy the stability. I wish I had a head on the boat for the ladies. Cushion on the casting platform has taken a beating over the years and I have gotten some fairly crazy quotes to replace it. Its a necessity I find with family and friends on board to fit them comfortably and take advantage of all the space on the front casting platform. Rigged for a trolling motor but have never quite convinced myself to lay out the $ for one since it requires the biggest model. I keep it out of the water on a jet dock and the police have stopped by several times to make me offers. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


I own a SeaBorn FX22 and I am in love with it. As you clearly know from your post, they are not the greatest, most perfect fit and finish, fancy pants boat. However, the boat was clearly designed for and by fishermen. I am somewhat of a freak up here in the north central part of the country...but I have run that boat on Lakes Michigan and Superior for Smallmouth, Lake of the Woods on the canadian border, leech and mille lacs in minnesota, etc for smallies, largies, musky and walleye. Many times I have run in big weather...no problem. I bought the boat for a song (35k) almost brand new in 2018 and it has been awesome. Like you I salivate over the East Cape and a few others, but this rig does a great job. When I say freak I mean there is nobody I know in Wisconsin running an FX22 and a Maverick (sorry) HPX-s. My Maverick has been bullet proof too. Sorry you had a bad experience with them.... two cents good luck and this is a good problem to have. Who doesn't love searching for a boat!


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

I just went through this same process, but mine had nothing to do with kids. Living in the Madeira Beach I got tired of getting the crap beat out of me in the Gulf. Started with 16’ Hewes, then a Pathfinder 2200 TE, great boat but that Tampa Bay chop is nasty. Love getting in shallow water, but also have to consider my options. I have a limited amount of time and can’t wait to go out when it’s calm. If I stay in the bay the no wake zones take for ever to get anywhere. I can hit the Gulf in 10 minutes and get places much faster. I looked hard at the Pathy 2500 but wanted deeper up front seating option. Sea trialed the new Caymas and it was impressive, but after sea trialing them on a rough day, I ended up with an Everglades 243. Even though the layout is not as nice as the Caymas, the boat is a beast in rough water. I can’t get as skinny as the Pathfinder but man the ride is so much better. It will get pretty shallow, shallow enough for my area. It was more then I wanted to spend but we use it so much more. One day I will go smaller again if we move away from this area. Get the boat that fits where you are in life at that moment. Good luck.


----------



## Skiffed (May 11, 2021)

My experience is i left a bay boat that i had for 8 years to get a skiff (BT Vengeance on order). They say your supposed to get a boat for 80% of what you will use it for... That said for boat characteristics anywhere from 14 - 18 degree deadrise would be in bay boat land with a lower gunnel. Anything deeper than that and a gunnel above your knee is going to be at least a 14in draft boat. Those things said what are you going to use the boat for is where my advice would point you? From there pick the model from the flock of boats out there. My bay boat was perfect for Florida west coast, i moved to NC, Wilmington area recently and it was to much boat for inside and not enough boat for outside. i dont generally fish outside hence my move to the BT.

My bay boat was a tidewater carolina bay 2200 with prob 15k in added equipment, this boat is now the 2210. the hull is the same but they improved the deck top layout in the 2210. For the money i personally dont think there is a better "bay boat" out there. All production level boats are going to have similar issues and marginal fit and finish. You can go high end production which i would use Everglades as prob the best example of this, but your going to pay an extra 20K for it. 

Summary, pick the characteristics of what your going to use it for....then find the best boat you can in your budget. New if your particularity handy and like a warranty, or used can get you more boat for the money but may require some TLC. Happy hunting


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Buddy of mine just bought a 2019 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS. Very impressed with the layout, and workmanship. I'll update on the ride, once I go for a spin on it.


----------



## HBJfisher (Jul 16, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


I have a Sportsman 214 Tournament. I love it but need to sell it. I’m about to list it.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As my Grandson's get bigger I am contemplating selling my Action Craft to get a bay boat as my flatsboat is gonna be crowded with 3 boys and my wife. My question is for the guys who have them or have had them. What brand did you have and your likes or dislikes of said boat. For the record I will not buy a Pathfinder as I hate Maverick boat company and will never do business with them again. I am looking to purchase a used one a few years old unless I can find a killer deal on a new one. My dream one is the East Cape but I don't have 100k extra sitting around so I will have to settle.


Hey, you might not like my suggestion but for what it's worth. The Carolina Skiff is not a bad choice. Very versatile, kind of an all around boat but you can use it as a bay boat, will run very shallow, it will accommodate any situation that comes your way. Such as, You can go flats fishing, mine ran 6 inches of water, deep sea fishing, family outings pulling a tube, camping on an island, there is so much room on these boats you can pack everything you might need to have fun the whole day. I've had one and I'm moving down to 10,000 islands to fish and that is what I'm getting. They don't look like a million bucks but they are worth every penny. Buy one used for 12000.00 or so and have a great time. 21 ft would be a good size or 23 ft. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

HBJfisher said:


> I have a Sportsman 214 Tournament. I love it but need to sell it. I’m about to list it.


Pm sent


----------



## pman (Jun 27, 2018)

I went through a "similar" situation as the OP. In the 90's I fished king tournaments as well as a great deal of gulfstream fishing here off Charleston and ran a 31' CC. Sold it and dropped back to a 16.5 flats boat. Have had that 21 years and the wife/kids continually complained about getting spinal compression in the harbor. I did quite a bit of research and pulled the trigger on a Sea Born LX24 with a Suzuki DF300AP. We absolutely love this thing. Fit and finish has improved greatly since the original launch of this line in 2017/18. Wiring is impressive, and bilge access is large enough to store several square grouper..ha. Still waiting on the trolling motor (who knows when that will ever get here) but very impressive offshore and floats relatively shallow considering the size. Definitely worth a look (just be prepared for long build times).


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I’m solidly in the two (three) boat camp. 
Sold my skiff and went with the bay boat. Jumped at the chance to buy my skiff back for what I sold it for. The bay boat is for the family. The skiff is for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

privateer said:


> I’m solidly in the two (three) boat camp.
> Sold my skiff and went with the bay boat. Jumped at the chance to buy my skiff back for what I sold it for. The bay boat is for the family. The skiff is for me.


Agree totally I will always have a small skiff of some kind


----------



## pman (Jun 27, 2018)

Same here! Still have my skiff!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Fished on the BB yesterday, and I was really impressed. It "shits n' gits" with a ETEC 250 HO, when the conditions allow. Our ride back in was less than ideal, but it ate up the chop well, and provided a comfortable dry ride.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been going through the same debate. Picked up a pathfinder 2200 trs back in Feb, but it was more cumbersome than I thought it would be. Ended up selling it and getting a redfisher 18. Big enough to get the family to the sandbar in comfort, but small enough with low enough freeboard to easily fish around docks and vegetation. It's also still enough boat to run the beaches on calm days. I'm not one to just sit and hang out on the boat all day, so the extra space of the 22 trs didn't really end up having as much value as I thought it would. I would much rather get out, setup an umbrella and chairs and relax on the sand.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

This is the route that I am going it's my buddies and I am getting a good deal and he's mitculous with his stuff so its been wl cared for whatcha think?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

pangas are cool. nice.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> pangas are cool. nice.


I like the higher gunnels for my grandkids they're all still pretty young.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

pretty sure you can take that puppy offshore safely. 22ft?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> pretty sure you can take that puppy offshore safely. 22ft?


Correct 22 foot another reason I am getting it.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it! Especially if you know how well it’s been taken care of.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

I spent an agonizing amount of time researching bay boats back in 2019. Long story short a bay boat was just not a good fit for me and I think the quality and fit\finish on just about all of the production boats are terrible. I went with a Key West 210 Bay Reef. I sold it after owning it for about 6 months. The boat had some issues that I was not willing to deal with. It did ride very well and was fast with the Yamaha F150 at 51mph. I know you said that you don’t like Pathfinder as a company but I honestly think they make the best 22ft bay boat for the money when it comes to a complete package. Not to mention the Ameritrail trailers they come on are leaps and bounds better than the magic tilt and continental’s that most manufactures use. The 2200trs to me just has the best layout for fishing along with fit and finish as well as resale.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally got all my ducks in a row to purchase my buddies Panga. 2005 hull 2018 Suzuki 140 not a microskiff for sure but that's why I have the Gladesman this is a watertaxi for my Grandsons and the boss lady and wintertime offshore boat here in Swfl dying to take it out but gotta wait till this weekend damn works getting in the way.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Pretty!👊🙌🏻


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Pretty!👊🙌🏻


Thanks buddy


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

perfect.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

That’s a cool boat


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

sweet rig!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats! Was wondering about the outcome. That will be the perfect complement with the Gladesman and for its intended purpose. Glad it worked out for you and your buddy. Have you put the AC on the market yet? That shouldn't last long.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Badass rig. Love pangas. Always thought it would be a perfect boat for running out of Matanzas inlet. Maybe one day.
Congrats man!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice rig! But doesn't look tippy. LOL


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> Nice rig! But doesn't look tippy. LOL
> My other boats a Gladesman this is a barge 😁😁


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I missed this post when it came out. I was probably asleep. I had three general options for you.
1. Leave the wife at home!  Might be a good or bad option depending on your spouse.
2. Consider a Panga: Seems you did and got one. Cudo's to you. I really like the simplicity and a host of other features. Please keep us apprised periodically on how you like it. I want one but that is down the road.
3. I was going to suggest you look at Uncle Js boats in Louisiana. Would have been more than your current purchase but they build some really nice stuff out of aluminum.

Uncle J Custom Boats - Custom jon boats designed for duck hunting, fishing, bowfishing and more. We build your dream jon boat.

Again, congrats


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

You're looking at 5 people on the boat.. you, wife, and the 3 kids. Since a bay boat will change what you're doing, plan on the wife bringing more stuff too. "Honey, why don't we bring the dog too?" You're going to want something bigger than 22' pretty soon.

My suggestion in go with a 23'+ offshore center console and pick up a 14' jon boat to replace your skiff. 

However, if you're going to go with a bay boat.... put more emphasis on a large open flat cockpit than casting decks. Too many bay boats have oversized consoles for no reason that take up space and a t-top that only offers shade to the person at the helm between 1100-1:00 in the afternoon. 

You can fish a bay boat perfectly fine inshore while standing inside the cockpit and that's where you're going to be on offshore days for sure. You're not going to be poling it or sight fishing tailing fish so those casting decks are of little use compared to the space you give up.... especially the rear deck. 

I think Cape Horns 23 Bay is one of the prettiest bay boats out there but its makes no damn sense for 4 people offshore. The cockpit has no more room than a 19-21' flats boat. The Yellowfin 24 Bay is similar in that's an oversized flats boat that works for a few hardcore guys... wife and 3 kids... there are better options.

I'd take a look at a Stuart or Pair Marine 23' CC and a jon boat


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> You're looking at 5 people on the boat.. you, wife, and the 3 kids. Since a bay boat will change what you're doing, plan on the wife bringing more stuff too. "Honey, why don't we bring the dog too?" You're going to want something bigger than 22' pretty soon.
> 
> My suggestion in go with a 23'+ offshore center console and pick up a 14' jon boat to replace your skiff.
> 
> ...


He bought a panga😉🤣


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Congrats! Was wondering about the outcome. That will be the perfect complement with the Glademan and for its intended purpose. Glad it worked out for you and your buddy. Have you put the AC on the market yet? That shouldn't last long.


Hey Dave thanks. No I haven't put the Action Craft up yet it is going to my mechanic for a fluid change and clean bill of health before she goes up for sale. I would feel better to have the boat gone thru before I sell it I just like to know everything is working when I sell it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> You're looking at 5 people on the boat.. you, wife, and the 3 kids. Since a bay boat will change what you're doing, plan on the wife bringing more stuff too. "Honey, why don't we bring the dog too?" You're going to want something bigger than 22' pretty soon.
> 
> My suggestion in go with a 23'+ offshore center console and pick up a 14' jon boat to replace your skiff.
> 
> ...



Day late and a dollar short, Half Shell.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hey Dave thanks. No I haven't put the Action Craft up yet it is going to my mechanic for a fluid change and clean bill of health before she goes up for sale. I would feel better to have the boat gone thru before I sell it I just like to know everything is working when I sell it.


 Understand. I always want the buyer to be happy when I sell something too. It'll go quick. Good hull and you're in AC-friendy country.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

@Backcountry 16 I was looking at your boat photos. Does your boat have a Porta Bracket? Looks like one. I've always been intrigued by those.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MudSkipper said:


> @Backcountry 16 I was looking at your boat photos. Does your boat have a Porta Bracket? Looks like one. I've always been intrigued by those.


Yes it is this is my first one so I will have to let you know. My flatsboat has a Bob's on it and it is 25 years old never gave me a problem I would get a other in a heart beat.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Zika said:


> Day late and a dollar short, Half Shell.


Hey @Half Shell i think he bought a Panga.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

BC16: Are you planning to use beanbags for seating?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

bcblues said:


> BC16: Are you planning to use beanbags for seating?


Yes probably grab 2 it has seating for 4 right now.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes it is this is my first one so I will have to let you know. My flatsboat has a Bob's on it and it is 25 years old never gave me a problem I would get a other in a heart beat.


At some point I hope to get a Panga for a little offshore fishing. When (and if) that happens I plan to install a Portabracket. They are a bit pricey but they offer a lot over and above a standard jack plate or even a standard bracket with a jack plate.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes probably grab 2 it has seating for 4 right now.


I got beans too. Wife and kids love them, very comfortable from what they say.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

MudSkipper said:


> At some point I hope to get a Panga for a little offshore fishing. When (and if) that happens I plan to install a Portabracket. They are a bit pricey but they offer a lot over and above a standard jack plate or even a standard bracket with a jack plate.


They are pricy but look cool as hell. Lol. And have a lot of vertical travel which is very nice.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice panga. You’re gonna love it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

MudSkipper said:


> At some point I hope to get a Panga for a little offshore fishing. When (and if) that happens I plan to install a Portabracket. They are a bit pricey but they offer a lot over and above a standard jack plate or even a standard bracket with a jack plate.


I had a jack plate on my Panga Marine but what advantages does a Portabracket have over a jack plate?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey,

If you go to the Portabracket web site you can see them in action. The range of motion is much greater (up and down) and they also act as a bracket in that there is a significant setback off the transom. The amount of setback and vertical range is dependent on the model. They would probably not be useful in our skiffs in that they are heavy and the center of gravity of the motor is moved further back. However for Panga or any other craft they look to be great. You can completely lift your motor out of the water with minimal tilt of the engine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have had my Panga for 6 months now and it's exactly what I was looking for a bus for my grandsons 3 lof them with another boy on the way this summer. I have not really dished the boat hard-core yet its been mainly a water taxi. I told my wife a few weeks ago let's take out the flatsboat out she said no she's a big boat snob now. I am very happy with my purchase and looking forward to many years on it with my grandsons here are a few pictures of what it's all about FYI 10 minutes after this photo Wolfgang thru his Spiderman pole in the water after his mom repeatedly told him not to. He's gonna be a helluon.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

So good! It looks like a solid rig! Those kids will slay someday, then you get them to pole you around all day 🤗


----------

